# Old blu-ray players



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I want to buy an oldrr blu-ray player to go with my pj. I will buy a nice one later on, but I was wondering if I can get away with an older one right now. Players like: Sony BDP-S300 and others can be had very cheap. I dont know if this is becuase they are obsolete, and useless now or what. Should I just use my trusty Aped sd player till I can afford a new Blu-ray player?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With current BDP's dropping in price, you really might be better off with a current one. Some of the earlier BDP's do not get timely firmware updates. The issue with this is certain Blu Ray Discs might not playback or might freeze.

Once you have a list of Players you have found in your budget, we can go through the ones that have had the best support. Some initial BDP's have continued to receive FW updates, some have been spotty.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Here are some models I was looking at on ebay

Pansonic DMP-BD35
Sharp Aquos Blu Ray DVD Player BD-HP20
SAMSUNG BD - P1400 
Samsung BD-P1500
Sony Blu-Ray Disc Player BDP-S301
SONY BDP-BX1
Sony BDP-BX2
Toshiba BDX2000


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the Panasonic as it is a fairly recent model. Sony's first BDP's were manufactured by Pioneer and I am not 100% positive firmware updates have been maintained. Of all the models you listed, the Panasonic will give you the best shot of full compatibility. 

There is nothing more disheartening than buying or renting a BD coming home only to find the BD will not play. Unfortunately, some early BDP's can have issues with newer discs. Again, some companies stay on top of new firmware updates. The good thing about recent Profile 2.0 BDP's is that many can update FW via ethernet. This is by far the easiest solution.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I would go with the Panasonic as it is a fairly recent model. Sony's first BDP's were manufactured by Pioneer and I am not 100% positive firmware updates have been maintained. Of all the models you listed, the Panasonic will give you the best shot of full compatibility.
> 
> There is nothing more disheartening than buying or renting a BD coming home only to find the BD will not play. Unfortunately, some early BDP's can have issues with newer discs. Again, some companies stay on top of new firmware updates. The good thing about recent Profile 2.0 BDP's is that many can update FW via ethernet. This is by far the easiest solution.
> ...


I understand what you are saying. My concern with buying a new one is that the same will be true in 6 months and I will just be out more money rather than a small amount.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Maybe hdmi 1.4 will make it useless, if and when they decide to do that?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Recent BDP's are Profile 2.0 with ethernet updatable firmware. There really is not much risk to buying a new player or recent used one. 

While 1.4 BDP's and TV's are coming soon, there is a large installed base of users. The transition to 1.4 is not going to happen overnight. Current BDP's will still be usable for years to come. If especially concerned about this, the PS3 is the way to go as they have already announced forthcoming support for 3D and the PS3 is the de facto standard BDP for all Disc Mastering. And with the PS3 there are constant updates.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

My living room theater is where I am builing up right now. I am still using my old Denon there. It does not accept hdmi or decode Master HD etc... I just want to know if I should bother with a blu-ray with this receiver. Looking at the back of my AVR-3801 I see it has optical input. Would I be able to run the hdmi direct to my pj and the optical to my receiver? And if a disk is recorded in master hd etc... will my receiver be able to decode it?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Actually, I think your Denon has a analog multichannel input. If so, you can get the newest codecs through these outputs and still send HDMI video to your PJ. Otherwise, Optical is still an option.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah both my Denons have 7.1 inputs. The Panasonic will output that way? Seems like a bunch of wires, but it beats another $1000-$1500 for a new receiver. Thanx


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 35 does not have multichannel analog outputs. The 65 does. And indeed a bunch of wires, definitely worth the hassle for the time being to get the lossless codecs. A new AVR will definitely make things easier as far as HDMI switching goes, but you are so close to HDMI 1.4, you might as well wait for one and get a BDP with multichannel analog outputs. Not all BDP's have them. Especially not entry level ones.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

If my pj is 480p native is there any benifit of blu-ray over regular dvd?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With your PJ being 480p, probably not on the video side. You would get better sound from the new codecs through the multichannel input on your Denon.

The good news is prices on HD resolution PJ's have plummeted so upgrading will not be terribly cost prohibitive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I bought a nos Viewsonic Cine1000. Made 2008 and sat on a shelf. I got a killer deal. I am happy with it even with a s-video connection. I was thinking about getting a nice dvd instead of an entry level blu-ray. Besides blu-ray blanks are much more expensive than reg dvd's.


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I think the pj would just down-convert the 1080 back to 480p anyway?


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

how much difference is there in The new sound formats compared to the reg DTS and DD?
I just dont know if the blu-ray players will play reg dvd's as well as a nice dedicated dvd player would. I will watch reg dvd's most often .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

You can also configure the BDP to output 480p. As to DVD Performance, some BDP's are better than others. Pioneer's BDP-51FD is a fantastic DVD Player as well as Blu Ray Player and has multichannel analog outputs. Best Buy blew out their stock of them for as low as 60 Dollars Open Box. Mind you, this was a 600 Dollar BDP.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many find that True HD and DTS-HD and major steps forward. Considering how much compression is involved with Dolby Digital on DVD's, the new lossless codecs are better. The quality of your Speakers and AVR will have an impact as to how much of a difference you will experience.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I was thinking about getting this
I have bought from them b4. The Denon I got from them is still going strong in my kids room

http://www.usa.denon.com/DVD1920_productsheet.pdf

http://www.dakmart.com/product_info.php?cPath=16_17_18&products_id=216


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

I think my receiver is pretty decent, and My speakers are diy, and I like em.
DTS-HD and Dolby true HD are available only on blu-ray?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Yes. They are only currently available on Blu Ray. The Denon DVD Player would be fine. That being said, you might be able to score an Open Box BDP from Best Buy for not much more than the price of the Denon.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

If I wasnt worried about the Faroudja DCDI processing and the sacd I could get this:
http://www.usa.denon.com/DVD-1740Lit_319.pdf

http://www.dakmart.com/product_info.php?products_id=6567

I might go by Best buy and look around there too.
I have bought Denon since I was 18, and all the gear still works to this day. I have bought panasonic toshiba sharp magnavox rca etc....all always break down in less than 2-3 yrs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am a huge fan of Denon and completely understand your loyalty. Unfortunately, Denon's pricing of current Models is usually hundreds more than other Japanese A/V Manufacturers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bassman_soundking (Nov 4, 2008)

alot of the newer Denon is made in china or korea, but all the older stuff was made in japan. I just wonder about reliability on the current denon stuff now. It does seem the higher end denon stuff is still made in japan though. Best buy blew me off on the phone...I might go there in person......


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Believe it or not, most of Denon's AVR's are still made in Japan. Some of the entry level ones might not, but the middle tier and above are made in Japan. Same with BDP's. Denon's first BDP's were outsourced, but the current ones are now made in house in Japan.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

